
Secrets of the Mathematical Ninja: The Sine Of Small Numbers - ColinWright
http://blog.flyingcoloursmaths.co.uk/secrets-of-the-mathematical-ninja-the-sine-of-small-numbers
======
ColinWright
Those who have read "How to Read Mathematics",
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4030812>, here's some practice. You might
never need to do these sorts of approximations or calculations from memory on-
the-fly, but knowing they exist is half the battle, and they can be
surprisingly useful.

